# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Tl pratique] Vibrations du tlviseur

## sdx

Bonsoir,

je viens (bien longtemps que je n'ai pas post) vous demander un peu d'aide pour faire taire un tlviseur !
J'ai une nouvelle tl (un joli cran tout plat) que j'ai, dans la plus grande originalit, pos sur un meuble  tl. Le problme, c'est que, lorsque le son est  un volume raisonnable, mon meuble  tl et le tlviseur lui-mme se mettent  vibrer suffisamment pour produire un bruit tout  fait dsagrable, qui de surcroit empche d'entendre le son.

Tout se passe comme si la frquence du son (son audible mis par le haut parleur) avoisinait la frquence de rsonance du systme {tl+meuble} ...

Je sais bien que la taverne n'est pas le meilleur endroit pour exposer ses petits problmes, mais je suis  court d'ide ...

si vous avez une ide (alourdir/allger le meuble ? le caler ? l'isoler ?)

merci de m'avoir lu!

----------


## Sunchaser

Ya qq annes, ma femme tait inquite des prises lectriques trop prt du sol -> les enfants pouvaient y toucher, etc ... mon charitable voisin, perturb par tant d'inquitude, lui a donner une substance rcrative a fumer et - parait il - les prises lectriques sont montes toutes seules a hauteur du plafond, dans chaque coin des murs ... pratique quoi.
Comme quoi, ya pas de problme sans solution, t'inquite pas ...
 ::aie::

----------


## Ekinoks

> Tout se passe comme si la frquence du son (son audible mis par le haut parleur) avoisinait la frquence de rsonance du systme {tl+meuble} ...


T'a essay de rajouter un lment de plus dans le "systme" ?
Par exemple faire reposer le meuble sur quelque chose comme du caoutchouc et pas directement sur le sol ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

+1
des appli en caoutchouc devrait amoindrir les ondes entre ton cran et le meuble dj.

----------


## sdx

Bah, finalement, l'image commence  sauter (une image qui saute sur un cran lcd c'est trs louche nan ?) et le son foire toujours, donc je pense que le tl va faire un retour magasin ou qqchose comme a.


Sinon, en ajoutant des petits caoutchoucs, le meuble ne vibre plus en effet, juste la tl :-)


merci!


ps: la solution est simple mais je pensais que les pieds de la tl taient dj en caoutchouc, ce qui n'est pas le cas :-O

----------

